# Balls...... Vice v Snell



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 20, 2018)

I have recently tried offerings from both Vice and Snell so here are my thoughts.

*Vice Pro Plus*

Nice feeling ball, I thought it performed very well compared to the Pro V or TM TP that I normally use. Feel, spin and distance all felt pretty similar but 2 minor niggles for me. First is the discolouration, the ball definitely lost it's 'whiteness' after just 1 round. No affect on performance, just purely cosmetic. The other gripe is the logo, very personal but to me it just looks a bit naff.

*Snell*

I bought the trial pack of 6 Red and 6 Black balls. The *Red* is a 4 piece and reading the description you would believe it is the top of the range one. Certainly it is firmer than the Black but I played 9 holes with each and didn't notice any difference in distance but the Red is much 'clickier' off the irons and putter. Also it has that very white look you tend to associate with cheaper Surlyn balls despite having a urethane cover.

The *Black* however is a different kettle of fish altogether. It is a 3 piece ball but it plays and performs every bit as well as the 4 or 5 piece balls I normally use. It has a better 'premium' look to it than the Red and a much nicer feel off woods, irons and putter. Very impressed with this ball and at Â£30 a dozen I would have no hesitation playing them on a regular basis.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 20, 2018)

If I can find it in my documents I'll post a launch monitor session
I had. Vice was 6-10 yards behind my Z-STAR & TM balls. 

That was with driver down to 8 iron. Not a fan of them.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I have recently tried offerings from both Vice and Snell so here are my thoughts.

*Vice Pro Plus*

Nice feeling ball, I thought it performed very well compared to the Pro V or TM TP that I normally use. Feel, spin and distance all felt pretty similar but 2 minor niggles for me. First is the discolouration, the ball definitely lost it's 'whiteness' after just 1 round. No affect on performance, just purely cosmetic. The other gripe is the logo, very personal but to me it just looks a bit naff.
		
Click to expand...

I've been using the Vice Pro Plus and really like it - easily compares to the Pro V1x that I usually use. Got to agree with you though on how easily it loses its colour - by the end of the 18th it didn't look great at all.

I like the logo though - very simple. I also like the boldness of the Pro Plus as the alignment aid.

But it certainly won't be replacing the Pro V1x permanently in my bag.


----------

